# Correct REW set up?



## TomC1315 (Mar 18, 2014)

My son and I now each own a new SVS PC12+ 

I read about REW but couldn't get my mind around all the computer details and procedures, so that's where my son James came in.

This is his approach:

* His Macbook Pro is running REW 5.0

* the MIDI is set to output through a USB audio interface

* using a Radio Shack SPL meter, its range is set to 80, it's in the C octave
and it is outputting to the Right input of the USB interface

* REW is loaded with the correct calibration file for the SPL meter

* the Right channel is connected to the Yamaha AVR with all effects turned off, in stereo mode

* the SPL meter is on a tripod at the Main Listennig Position

He posted a graph of his results over on AVS and was given the following advise:

- in addition to recommending room treatments/bass traps, one AVS member suggested that:

a Radio Shack SPL meter cannot be trusted as a REW microphone for the low frequency stuff, and
that even with the cal file it could be way off ... he recommended a calibrated mic

this fellow also indicated ( correctly ) that the graph James posted was difficult to read ... 
... the horizontal scale was not in 5db increments
... the frequency axis was set wrong
... and the HZ scale at the bottom of the graph wasn't even visible 

Does REW offer a correct graph template? 

Anyway, as another AVS member posted, "lots to learn" ... for me too 

We would appreciate any and all opinions and advise from Shacksters in the know lddude: ... thank you


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Lots of folks use the RadioShack meter. Sure its not a calibrated umik but it will work. The purpose of the cal file is to get you in the right ball park. If you want to get super precise then you can decide to spent the 100 bucks. I grabbed a umm6 for about 80. Its not the individually hand calibrsted kind but im ok with that. Its worked wonders for me so far. 

For posting graphs go to http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/934-please-read-posting-graph.html

Please post here, I'm also learning REW so take my responses knowing I'm a newb.

Pete


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

REW is a lot to take in for a noob, im one but worked thru it. Took me three days to get things set with a umik and a miniDSP. For what its worth look into both of those, REW is a great tool, but when you interface it with the miniDSP it will make your sub ALL it can be.


----------

